# Verstuiver



## Derick (14/8/14)

Verstuiver!


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

Derick said:


> Verstuiver!


 
eiffe een leuke woord voor atomizer hoor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (14/8/14)

Just thinking it could work in Afrikaans as well - verstuiwer - my verstuiwer se draad is bietjie krom... hmm sounds dirty though

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

Derick said:


> Just thinking it could work in Afrikaans as well - verstuiwer - my verstuiwer se draad is bietjie krom... hmm sounds dirty though


 
LOL ROFL NEE Derick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

@Derick doen jouself 'n guns en gaan lees 'n paar sinne / opskrifte hier: http://www.dampforum.nu/index.php?board=299.0

Een uittreksel:

Haha, ikke wel, althans, proberen:
Een prachtig, robuust apparaat, ligt lekker in de hand. Bijgeleverd: penatomizer, 2 soshine batterijen 700mAh, 3.7 VOlt, handig doosje voor de batterijen.
Alles netjes verpakt, en verzonden in een grote enveloppe.
Hij dampt perfect, vanaf de eerste hijs. Veel damp, veel gier........ook met een LOW liquid!!!
Even wegzetten is geen probleem, je zet hem op zijn kop, en hij blijft keurig staan.
Het inzetten van de batterijen gaat vlot, echter, het weer opdraaien van de kop is wat vervelend, gaat wat stroef.......maar hierbij kan ik zeggen: het went snel..........
Voordelen: ligt lekker in de hand, dampt perfect...........prima gier. Batterijen gaan, als ze nieuw zijn, ongeveer 3 tot 4 uren mee.Opladen ongeveer 2 uurtjes..........
Nadelen: bij rechtop zitten lekt de liquid.......niet veel, maar toch voelt de spuit soms wat glibberig aan.........
opdraaien van de kop gaat wat stroef........
Voor mij krijgt hij de volgende cijfers:
damp: 10
gier: 10
gebruiksgemak: 9

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick (14/8/14)

now I know where 'dampie' comes from

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Plonsput.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (14/8/14)

Dat is een zeer goed geschreven artikel op een apparaat zonder naam. Interessant ook hoe ze "accepteren" dat een apparaat enigszins kan lekken, maar nog steeds een 9 voor gebruiksgemak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (15/8/14)

A bunch of dutchmen in this forum... literally!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (15/8/14)

johan said:


> @Derick doen jouself 'n guns en gaan lees 'n paar sinne / opskrifte hier: http://www.dampforum.nu/index.php?board=299.0
> 
> Een uittreksel:
> 
> ...


 
Vraag me wel af wat gier betekend in dit stukje.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/8/14)

Matt said:


> Vraag me wel af wat gier betekend in dit stukje.


 
Geen idee wat "gier" hier beteken nie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (15/8/14)

johan said:


> Geen idee wat "gier" hier beteken nie.


Mist or Vapour 

So jy kan lekker gier maak met jou verstuiwer

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightfearz (15/8/14)

Ek het aangeneem geur... dalk n' spelfout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (15/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> Ek het aangeneem geur... dalk n' spelfout


I thought I read something about mist - but on second look, I see I may be mistaken - Translate reckons gier is a vulture or liquid manure heh - maybe he is calling the device a piece of sh1t

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (15/8/14)

Hahahahahaha lmgl hahahahahaha oooo e e hahahahaha


----------



## Matt (15/8/14)

Seems to be throathit. 
I have been away to long i see. 

Gier
De term heeft zijn introductie gevonden gelijk met de introductie van het E-Roken.
Gier geeft het gevoel, in met name de longen aan van het E-Roken.
Ter illustratie, wanneer u mist inhaleert, geeft dat geen enkel gevoel van "roken" in de longen, hoewel dit feitelijk
dezelfde soort "rook" is die een Atomizer maakt.

Wat is dus gier?

Gier is verwarmde rook, hoe warmer de rook, hoe meer gier.
Nicotine proeft u niet eens, laat staan dat het gier geeft.
Neem als voorbeeld de persoon die een joint draait.
Bijna elke hijs van een joint resulteert in een machtige hoestbui.
Hetzelfde effect bereik je wanneer je in plaats van een dun shaggie een "toeter" draait.
In al deze gevallen was er gewoon meer te verbranden en was dus de rook warmer dan anders.
Dus warmer, dus hoestbui. (teveel gier).
In het geval van E-Roken werkt het bijna hetzelfde, alleen hebben we daar veeeeeel lagere temperaturen en
in zijn geheel niet vergelijkbaar met een verbranding temperatuur.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightfearz (15/8/14)

aaah, dank je wel Matt, dat was informatief

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (15/8/14)

Wasn't it for years of watching BVN I would not have understand a word, bedankt @Matt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (15/8/14)

johan said:


> Wasn't it for years of watching BVN I would not have understand a word, bedankt @Matt


 
Wasn't it for years of my mother dating a dutch guy...
It only got worse when we started visiting his Flemish family. 

Just when you think you're catching up to understanding and communicating with this person, he farks everything up and throws friggin Flemish in your face...
No appreciation!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

